# Wood carving for beginners



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Simple patterns suitable for beginners to learn wood carving


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

thank you again Yamato for this simple approach to a nice carving.
this question has come up a couple of times in the past about putting detail in an item turned on the lathe such as the pineapple, acorn, etc.
very nicely done !!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Is the carver a beginner? If so that's a pretty good result for a beginner. Tell us again what the wood is in these carvings, please.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

difalkner said:


> Is the carver a beginner? If so that's a pretty good result for a beginner. Tell us again what the wood is in these carvings, please.


My thoughts, too. Beginners make mistakes and have to redo work or start over. When the video reached the point where the carver uses their foot to hold the work in place, I thought, "My body is not that flexible."

Also noted: There is a lot of tapping going on in the background. There must be many people carving in the shop at the same time.

I enjoy all of Yamato's videos and appreciate that he shares them with us. I hope they bring good business to him.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

T/A; I think Yamato said at one time there are over 50 Craftsmen and women in his shop.
and there may be a dozen or more projects going on at one time.
I would love to be the "Hang Around" guy there to sweep the floors and spend a little time with each person.
(and of course, I would be doing that for FREE - lol)


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Is the carver a beginner? If so that's a pretty good result for a beginner. Tell us again what the wood is in these carvings, please.


this is Doussie wood


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> T/A; I think Yamato said at one time there are over 50 Craftsmen and women in his shop.
> and there may be a dozen or more projects going on at one time.


that right, and I wish that number will go up to 100. We are short of human resources, there are many projects we have to refuse because there are not enough people.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

classicwoodworking said:


> this is Doussie wood


Thanks, Yamato. I thought the wood was native to your region but it comes from central Africa. Do you get the logs or is it already milled and dried when it comes to you?


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Thanks, Yamato. I thought the wood was native to your region but it comes from central Africa. Do you get the logs or is it already milled and dried when it comes to you?


This wood is imported from Africa and Laos, but the quality of African wood is lower than Laos. We use mainly wood imported from Laos, customers who want lower prices use wood from Africa. 
we import unprocessed intact wooden trunks


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Currently this wood is banned from exploitation in my country, so it can only be imported


----------

